# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Something I'm working on - need some opinions

## silverhawks

I live in a relatively small town, which has been spared the brunt of reckless federal spending and the economic crisis; we've progressively seen businesses close and jobs lost though, so its only a matter of time until it hits.

Over the weekend, based on what I'm seeing in economic data (credit markets are getting worse, not better) I contacted my city council to see if they had contingency plans laid out. They got back in touch with me to tell me that they have disaster planning, but nothing specifically to do with community organisation.

I'm currently writing a white paper for them on "hometown security", a fiscally conservative approach to environmentalism and self-sufficiency for our town; basically promoting initiatives such as community gardening, farmers markets, green job creation and alternative power on a local level, etc. The end result is turning deficits into profits, and getting citizens involved, and benefiting from the entire process.

This is to suggest to the council that it might be a good idea to buffer ourselves from the effects of bad legislation and reckless spending at the state or federal levels.  I figure I'll start with the people who really matter, and who are getting hardest hit, and work my way up 

I was wondering if anyone here had any experience of similar initiatives in their home town? If so, I'd appreciate any insight or advice you'd have to offer.

Or in fact, any opinions on this approach in general.

----------


## Deborah K

I'm working on a pamphlet to pass out in my community as well.  Not anything nearly as sophisticated as yours.  Just something to bring people together with intent of pooling our resources should the need arise. 

I like your idea though.

----------


## raiha

Transition Towns...google it... im running outa battery so no time to find a link for you. I'm in one
myself...co-operative gardening and planning. Originated when peak oil was being bandied around.

----------


## steve005

great ideas, i want to do the same

----------


## Pericles

I'd suggest first priorities are water and electricity. Who provides those services to the community and how will you ensure they continue?

Second priority is the old Civil Defense system. It no longer exists as FEMA is now going to "save" everyone. If you have some doubts as to their capabilities to care for your town whilst caring for the rest of the country, time to inventory suitable shelters and start to provision supplies.

If we are lucky, we have several months in which to finish preparations while the economy declines.

If we are unlucky, the Balkans Wars will be the model of what will happen.

----------


## rwbris18

> I'd suggest first priorities are water and electricity. Who provides those services to the community and how will you ensure they continue?
> 
> Second priority is the old Civil Defense system. It no longer exists as FEMA is now going to "save" everyone. If you have some doubts as to their capabilities to care for your town whilst caring for the rest of the country, time to inventory suitable shelters and start to provision supplies.
> 
> If we are lucky, we have several months in which to finish preparations while the economy declines.
> 
> If we are unlucky, the Balkans Wars will be the model of what will happen.


I really like the idea of influencing your city's preparations. 

Since Civil Defense is no longer in existence... you might check into organizing the city's Neighborhood Watch and Disaster Prepardness programs to include some "Hometown Neighborhood Security" procedures in conjunction with your police. 

For electricity and water I'd add sewer services as a priority.

I'd also add specific information that each household can do instead of relying on community services or when these services fail.

----------


## Leroy_Jenkems

http://openfarmtech.org

might give you some ideas for infrastructure.

----------

